# Cursor jumping



## sazzaa (9 Jan 2014)

I thought it was just an issue on android that my curser would jump to before the quoted post every time I start to type (I use swiftkey), but now I've noticed that on IE on my pc when I stick a smilie in it does the same thing?


----------



## Mile195 (9 Jan 2014)

Wonders how cursor jumping compares to red light jumping in terms of social acceptability... 

Unfortunately I can't give you a solution to your problem though. I can however make inane comments to pass the time until someone more knowledgeable does...


----------



## sazzaa (9 Jan 2014)

I'm ok with that, I'm procrasinating like a bitch right now anyway.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2014)

Same here on my tablet, have had to stop using them as much it's getting so bad  (or type them in manually)


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2014)

I have had it jump on my S3 on Android sometimes, but not the Samsung Tab2 !

There is an issue on some versions of IE when you insert a smiley it goes in at the start. What you need to do for this is press space and highlight that 'space' (shift left arrow) then insert the smiley. Not an issue on Firefox


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2014)

There is a dedicated thread for such issues - here.


----------

